
Multiple DNS providers were attacked to take down Tutanota / Attack on privacy - answeringmrns
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/ddos-dns-attack
======
threentaway
This is a bummer, I really like their service -- especially for the price!
Glad to see they were able to resolve the issue.

------
answeringmrns
In recent weeks, Tutanota has been under pressure from repeated DDoS attacks.

